# Best 16/17th century works refuting Roman Catholicism?



## ransomed__ (Aug 10, 2017)

What are the best treatises or books from the 16th/17th century directly refuting Roman Catholic teachings and/or practices? I would like to read how the reformers set out their arguments


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 10, 2017)

I enjoyed the approach of Matthew Poole, in this "dialogue" between a RC priest and a Protestant: http://www.northamptonpress.org/pdfs/Dialogue_Flyer_(Bookstore).pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guido's Brother (Aug 10, 2017)

I very much appreciate Guido de Bres' _Le Baston de la Foy_. He marshalls evidence from Scripture and the Church Fathers against Rome on 18 topics. Unfortunately, it's not available in English.


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 10, 2017)

William Whitaker's Disputations on Holy Scripture is by far the best Reformation era book on that topic, and his sparring partner is the RCC. Calvin wrote a treatise on the pronouncements of Trent, together with the antidote (it is in the 7 volume Tracts and Letters set). John Owen's volume 5 of his complete works is the best Reformation era treatment of justification, and it always has an eye towards Rome. For the Lutherans, you have to go with Martin Chemnitz's Examination of the Council of Trent. And, if you read Latin, then check out Ames's work Bellarminus Enervatus.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 10, 2017)

Don't forget Calvin's 'Letter to Sadoleto.'


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 10, 2017)

From Andrew Willet there is 'Synopsis Papismi, or a General View of Papistrie' which went through at least six editions in the 17th century and was reprinted in 10 volumes in 1852. Willet was a conformist Episcopalian of the Calvinistic Puritan Sabbatarian preLaudian mold. http://www.prdl.org/author_view.php?s=20&limit=20&a_id=86&sort=


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 10, 2017)

Chemnitz or Turretin


----------

